
Ask HN: Why did GitHub go down? - pmoriarty
Did GitHub ever reveal the cause of its substantial and unusual service outage last week?  Was there ever a post-mortem published?
======
misframer
> _A brief power disruption at our primary data center caused a cascading
> failure that impacted several services critical to GitHub.com 's operation.
> While we worked to recover service, GitHub.com was unavailable for two hours
> and six minutes. Service was fully restored at 02:29am UTC. Last night we
> completed the final procedure to fully restore our power infrastructure._

[https://github.com/blog/2101-update-on-1-28-service-
outage](https://github.com/blog/2101-update-on-1-28-service-outage)

